# 2012 Brute Force vs 2011 Brute Force



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seems alot snappier off the line...


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe different clutching..or a bit more power


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just can't get passed the front end, maybe it will grow on me but I do not think so still don't like the teryx front.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

the new brutes and teryx are a disgrace. man there UGLY!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol that thing is ugly looks like an ant kinda or some redesign of a Dodge truck front end lol. 
Aren't those supposed to have redesigned heads on them?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> Lol that thing is ugly looks like an ant kinda or some redesign of a Dodge truck front end lol.
> Aren't those supposed to have redesigned heads on them?


 yea the engine has been revised, this is going to sound dumb but the new brute looks more chinese looking or what not, looks like a knock off atv brand...lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

^ X2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep I agree with all of the above statements.... That Thing Is FUGLY! Thats the worst thing kawi could've possibly done IMO. Just dont see these being big sellers like the previous years.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah someone posted a link to some odd looking off brand atv a few months back and this looks alot like them.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It kinda looks like the spin off of the yamaha, Chinese brand


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

hp488 said:


> It kinda looks like the spin off of the yamaha, Chinese brand


Exactly. I thought of a cheap knockoff grizz 700


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigBruteSteve said:


> Maybe different clutching..or a bit more power


it has revised clutching from the factory....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the old front end is better, but the new one is not fugly, just different.

(and I'm loving the lack of helmets at a claimed 52mph, dragging on paved city streets..... boneheads.)


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

At least they were on 4 wheels and not 2 running down freeway. I would have to say there are more people that don't wear helmets that ride 4 wheelers then that do, I know I don't wear one my kids do. Most of our riding is about 10-12 mph we don't run 40-50 down trails.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok lets not turn this into a helmets advocate thread....

No they wernt wearing any, if you want to talk about it send them a msg on youtube...

Now, back to the topic. *2012 Brutes!!!* :rockn:


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> it has revised clutching from the factory....


Not really.
The extra power/punch you feel off the line is due to the increase in the compression:
New 9.3 vs Old 8.8


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I agee that they are a little homely...but they could be modified. Maybe some headlight covers/gaurds to tone down them "big eyes". Here's a thought .....move the headlights to the nose, let the snorks exit through the headlight buckets.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> move the headlights to the nose, let the snorks exit through the headlight buckets.


 
I hope not LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreenMan said:


> Not really.
> The extra power/punch you feel off the line is due to the increase in the compression:
> New 9.3 vs Old 8.8


Um... Yes really. Says so in the specs.... Did I contribute all the snappyness to the clutch no, I didn't. He mentioned clutching so I commented on clutching ;-)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Um... Yes really. Says so in the specs.... Did I contribute all the snappyness to the clutch no, I didn't. He mentioned clutching so I commented on clutching ;-)


Seems I read or heard somewhere the 12 has a revised 2-stage type clutch to help on the low end....along with some new head design and higher compression. Must have been one of those videos from ATV Mag.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Did they put a thicker radiator core on them so they wont run hot straight off the showroom floor? Or maybe a higher flow water pump?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> Did they put a thicker radiator core on them so they wont run hot straight off the showroom floor? Or maybe a higher flow water pump?


I think they just put a bigger fan but I heard something about flow rate increase so...we need more details.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Seems I read or heard somewhere the 12 has a revised 2-stage type clutch to help on the low end....along with some new head design and higher compression. Must have been one of those videos from ATV Mag.


Correctamungo! I'd copy it in but, I'm on the eyefone lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here it is. Yes bigger radiator and not a 2-stage clutch, but some new workings and bigger belt. Probably got the Teryx belt now for sure....lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool but dang is it ugly. I wonder if the previous models plastics will fit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He's right, here it is:

• Changing one of the CVT’s high gear ratios and using a thicker belt made of stronger material contributes to longer belt life and reduced maintenance requirements
• Revised CVT converter weight and drive spring tuning offers improved acceleration characteristics and increased control during low-speed operation


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

So much for the recommended break in procedure.....


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

MinnKawi said:


> So much for the recommended break in procedure.....


I bet those quads were already broken in by the factory guys before bringing to the press intro. I am sure they don't want to see any surprise there.


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE (Apr 6, 2010)

My buddy actually just bought one and i helped him put the lift on i drove it around and couldnt tell just a HUGE diff. between his and when mine was stock BUT> looking at the body it is VERY CHEAPLY made compared to the previous models...my biggest deal that i had with it was the back end...that tail-light and rear plastics are terrible no reinforcement at all like the other ones...all it takes to move the rear light is the touch of a finger...like i said the body is very cheaply made, im very disappointed with Kawisaki..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My next bike will def. not be a 2012 Brute. Most likely wont be a brute at all actually... lol


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> My next bike will def. not be a 2012 Brute. Most likely wont be a brute at all actually... lol


What will be it and reason for that?


----------



## bonpasbrute (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw one at nats over the weekend. Looks better in person with wheel tires and lift, and the power steering is nice!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Will the 07 belts work on the 12's?


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

RWRIGHT said:


> the new brutes and teryx are a disgrace. man there UGLY!


The brutes are ugly compared to the 2011 ones but I actually like the look of the new teryx a lot


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the look if new brutes over old ones


----------

